# 97 Altima electrical problem



## rudyjr (Nov 20, 2006)

My Altima died while driving. None of the lights, power windows and locks worked. Engine cranked over but would not fire. Checked all relays under hood and inside vehicle and all were good. Was able to bypass airbag fuse in fuse block in the vehicle and went direct to a toggle switch. This temporarily took care of the problem. Can anyone tell me what is causing this problem so I can permanently fix it. Could the problem be coming from behind the fuse block, the dashboard, or the under hood? I woud appreciate any help!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check all the going from the battery to the starter and underneath the fuse block in the engine bay. be sure to check your major fuses, not the little guys.


----------

